# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  ANNE RICE ''Interview with the Vampire''

## Gvidon

"I see..." said the vampire thoughtfully, and slowly he walked across the room towards the window. For a long time he stood there against the dim light from Divisadero Street and the passing beams of traffic. The boy could see the furnishings of the room more clearly now, the round oak table, the chairs. A wash basin hung on one wall with a mirror. He set his brief case on the table and waited.
"But how much tape do you have with you?" asked the vampire, turning now so the boy could see his profile. "Enough for the story of a life?"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
– Ну что ж… – задумчиво сказал вампир.
Он стоял у окна, освещенный тусклым уличным светом. Глаза его собеседника, молодого человека, наконец привыкли к полутьме, и он смог разглядеть комнату: круглый дубовый стол, кресла, таз и зеркало на стене. Молодой человек ждал.
– А у вас хватит пленки, чтобы записать историю целой жизни? – И молодой человек увидел четкий профиль полуобернувшегося вампира. 
download: http://depositfiles.com/files/7512118 http://vip-file.com/download/245c182437 ... w.rar.html

----------

